# First Kimber



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I picked up my first Kimber Friday night. It's an ultra II CDP. I can't seem to put it down it's so nice to hold. I ran a couple magizines thru it Sat. I can't believe how nice it shoots. I'm used to my Kahr PM40. The recoil on the CPD is 50% less then the Kahr. I wish I could have shot more, but that's all the shells I had left over from a pistol I sold a year ago. I spent 4 hours looking for 45 ammo. I hit every Walmart within 50miles of the house and found a total of 400 rounds. The gun shop where I bought the one and only Kimber they had left was the only one I could find in my area and they were out of ammo. I felt very lucky to get the CDP. I'll send pic's as soon as I can.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats :smt023


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got mine back from the Kimber shop. They had to replace a bushing that broke on the grip. Great service. Mine shoots flawlessly and more accurate than I can shoot it. It's my all day carry. Congrats!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun. I really like the looks of the Kimber Ultra Carry but it does not feel good in my hand. However, they are gorgeous to look at!!!!


----------

